
Ask HN: Can I use convolutional neural networks to clasify videos on a CPU - Faizann20
Is there any way that I can use conv nets to classify videos on a CPU. I do not have GPUs but I want to classify videos.
======
westurner
There's a table with runtime comparisons for a convnet here:
[https://github.com/ryanjay0/miles-deep/](https://github.com/ryanjay0/miles-
deep/) (GPU CuDNN: 15s, GPU: 19s, CPU: 159s)

(Also written w/ Caffe:
[https://github.com/yahoo/open_nsfw](https://github.com/yahoo/open_nsfw))

------
p1esk
You can, but it will be very slow.

